# Problème installation windows



## Armaios (6 Mars 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Voilà, je cherche a partitionner mon mac et donc à installer windows .
On m'a passé windows 8.1.
Quand j'arrive sur mon assistant boot camp , il me manque une icone de création d'image iso.
Je n'arrive donc pas à l'étape suivante de la demande de partition.
Je vous joins ma version boot camp ainsi que celle de mon mac.
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Merci pour vos aides.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2016)

Armaios a dit:


> 1) On m'a passé windows 8.1.
> 2) Quand j'arrive sur mon assistant boot camp , il me manque une icone de création d'image iso.


1) Donc non légal, désolé mais là on te répondra pas, car c'est hors charte des forums
2) Tout faux, on ne créé pas de fichier .iso

Et juste pour info, avec ton modèle de 2011, impossible d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso, seuls les derniers Mac le peuvent. Il faut impérativement graver le fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC pour qu'il soit bootable et utiliser ton SuperDrive.


----------



## Armaios (6 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Donc non légal, désolé mais là on te répondra pas, car c'est hors charte des forums
> 2) Tout faux, on ne créé pas de fichier .iso
> 
> Et juste pour info, avec ton modèle de 2011, impossible d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso, seuls les derniers Mac le peuvent. Il faut impérativement graver le fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC pour qu'il soit bootable et utiliser ton SuperDrive.


Quand je dis : il m'a passé windows 8.1 je précise qu'il m'a gravé depuis son PC le fichier iso. Mais je n'arrive pas à le booter.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2016)

Armaios a dit:


> Quand je dis : il m'a passé windows 8.1 je précise qu'il m'a gravé depuis son PC le fichier iso. Mais je n'arrive pas à le booter.


Il faut vérifier que le DVD est bootable depuis un PC, sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## Armaios (6 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut vérifier que le DVD est bootable depuis un PC, sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas.


en fait ce que je ne saisi pas c'est pourquoi il me manque une selection des tâches


----------

